# Living Exp in Sunway



## luna80 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi ,

I'm Planning to move to Malaysia end of this year so can anybody give rough figure on monthly living expense for 2 Adults and a new born baby excluding the rent for Apartment.. As i would be staying in Bandar Sunway.

Thanks


----------

